# do u all mix anything with ur egg whites to taste better



## joshck

So me and my little bro where just fucking around and just got back from the gym and we had a few cartins of egg whites and I always drank it plain. Well he couldnt stomach it and I was like for fucks sake but herseys syrup in it. He did and long story short it ended up tasting like yoohoo. Im sure some has tried this b4 but thought I would share anyway . It was hersey syrup lite btw


----------



## Phoenixk2

Egg yolks.....the actual egg tastes so much better.


----------



## Phoe2006

Blend it with some fruit


----------



## joshck

Thanks for all the tips sometimes I get in the routine of eating the same shit and just get bored with food and start eating bad food . Lol that actually happened yesterday I ate a whole chicken bbq pizza


----------



## Enigmatic707

Drinking raw egg white is counter productive- I know sounds crazy but there are a ton of studies and ample info about this topic


----------



## Enigmatic707

http://m.jn.nutrition.org/content/128/10/1716.full

The difference is cooked- 91.5% uncooked- 50% absorption


----------



## Magnus82

I have completely replaced milk with egg whites in my shakes.   To me the taste is much better and no digestion issues.  Here is a good write-up I saved.   

Pasteurization and "raw" eggs!
I will try to be thorough, take notes if necessary so you may pass this info on to others young body builders, who will undoubtedly ask this question every week from now until the end of time. This is just a summary of about 10,000 egg articles I've read, and about the 30th time I've posted the info .

Yes you can eat raw eggs/whites, but the whole eggs or carton eggs must be pasteurized (it will say so on the carton). Pasteurization is when they heat the egg/egg product enough to kill all the bacteria (including salmonella) and the protein digestion inhibitors (usually126-140 degrees). If you eat non-pasteurized eggs/egg products your body cannot utilize the protein in them due to the presence of a protein inhibitor. And while you may get salmonella from raw eggs/egg product the chances are 1 in 10,000 for regular eggs and 1 in 30,000 for free range eggs.

Avidin is a glycoprotein, which is found in raw egg whites, and blocks the uptake of Vitamin B6 and Vitamin H (Biotin) causing a vitamin deficiency (it binds to Biotin and iron making them unavailable). You must cook/pasteurize the egg white to neutralize the Avidin and allow your body to safely digest the protein and utilize all its amino acids. Cooking egg whites at high temperatures denatures some of the amino acids which makes the proteins slightly less effective (slower digesting). A soft boiled or poached egg (at 70% albumin coagulation) is digested much easier as opposed to a fried or hard boiled egg. 2 soft boiled/poached eggs spend less than 2 hours in the stomach being digested, where 2 fried/hard boiled eggs spend over 3 hours in the stomach. Although fried/hard cooked eggs are digested just as completely as soft cooked eggs, it just takes longer for them to be completely digested and assimilated.

An egg white is about 10% protein and 90% water. It’s the proteins that cause the egg white to solidify when you cook it. Egg white proteins are long chains of amino acids. In a raw egg, these proteins are curled and folded to form a compact ball. Weak bonds between amino acids hold the proteins in this shape—until you turn up the heat. When heated, the weak bonds break and the protein unfolds. Then its amino acids form weak bonds with the amino acids of other proteins, a process called coagulation. The resulting network of proteins captures water, making a soft, digestible gel.

If you keep the heat turned up too high or too long when you cook an egg, the proteins in the egg white form more and more bonds, squeezing some of the water out of the protein network and making the egg white rubbery and increasing their digestion time.

So, basically the most bioavailable and readily assimilated egg proteins are either pasteurized raw eggs/egg products or soft cooked/poached eggs that have not reached 160 degrees at which point the proteins become coagulated/denatured and take longer to be completely digested and assimilated. I hope this helps clear up some questions .

If you want to save some money you can do this at home.It is possible to pasteurize eggs at home - and easily, too! Pasteurization is simply a process of heating a food to a specific temperature for a specific amount of time - designed to kill specific bacteria. It is known that salmonella bacteria are killed at temperatures of 140 degrees in about 3 1/2 minutes (or a higher temperature in less time). If a room temperature egg is held in a bowl of warm water - say, 142 degrees to be safe - for 3 1/2 minutes, the bacteria will be killed and the protein inhibitor neutralized. It takes 5 minutes for extra large or jumbo eggs. 

Place the room temperature eggs in a colander, and lower them into a pan or bowl of 142-degree water. Use an instant-read thermometer to be sure of the water temperature, and leave the thermometer in the water, to be sure that the temoerature is maintained. For medium or large eggs, leave them in the water for 3 1/2 minutes; for extra large or jumbo eggs, allow 5 minutes. Then remove the eggs, dry them, and refrigerate them, in a tightly-covered container. 

Eggs begin to cook at about 160 degrees, and will be "scrambled eggs" at 180 - but if the 142 degree temperature is maintained, the result is a safe egg that will act like a raw egg in recipes and will provide a fully usable protein source.


----------



## joshck

Great the egg whites I buy say that theyre  pasteurized so I guess im good to go.


----------



## srd1

Never knew that about cooked vs uncooked god i love this place !


----------



## d2r2ddd

sprinkle some peppers on it


----------



## psych

cheese,bacon, and potatoes goes with eggs...


----------



## Slate23

Why just egg whites? Most the nutrients and vitamins are in the yolk.  (Just get quality eggs of course)


----------



## Ironbuilt

Crushed spicy kale chips.. chia seeds  , ground pumpkin and flax seeds sprinkled on top. Get jiggy.


----------



## Enigmatic707

Ironbuilt said:


> Crushed spicy kale chips.. chia seeds  , ground pumpkin and flax seeds sprinkled on top. Get jiggy.




You fucking hippie !


----------



## swolesearcher

Magnus82 said:


> I have completely replaced milk with egg whites in my shakes.   To me the taste is much better and no digestion issues.  Here is a good write-up I saved.
> 
> Pasteurization and "raw" eggs!
> I will try to be thorough, take notes if necessary so you may pass this info on to others young body builders, who will undoubtedly ask this question every week from now until the end of time. This is just a summary of about 10,000 egg articles I've read, and about the 30th time I've posted the info .
> 
> Yes you can eat raw eggs/whites, but the whole eggs or carton eggs must be pasteurized (it will say so on the carton). Pasteurization is when they heat the egg/egg product enough to kill all the bacteria (including salmonella) and the protein digestion inhibitors (usually126-140 degrees). If you eat non-pasteurized eggs/egg products your body cannot utilize the protein in them due to the presence of a protein inhibitor. And while you may get salmonella from raw eggs/egg product the chances are 1 in 10,000 for regular eggs and 1 in 30,000 for free range eggs.
> 
> Avidin is a glycoprotein, which is found in raw egg whites, and blocks the uptake of Vitamin B6 and Vitamin H (Biotin) causing a vitamin deficiency (it binds to Biotin and iron making them unavailable). You must cook/pasteurize the egg white to neutralize the Avidin and allow your body to safely digest the protein and utilize all its amino acids. Cooking egg whites at high temperatures denatures some of the amino acids which makes the proteins slightly less effective (slower digesting). A soft boiled or poached egg (at 70% albumin coagulation) is digested much easier as opposed to a fried or hard boiled egg. 2 soft boiled/poached eggs spend less than 2 hours in the stomach being digested, where 2 fried/hard boiled eggs spend over 3 hours in the stomach. Although fried/hard cooked eggs are digested just as completely as soft cooked eggs, it just takes longer for them to be completely digested and assimilated.
> 
> An egg white is about 10% protein and 90% water. It’s the proteins that cause the egg white to solidify when you cook it. Egg white proteins are long chains of amino acids. In a raw egg, these proteins are curled and folded to form a compact ball. Weak bonds between amino acids hold the proteins in this shape—until you turn up the heat. When heated, the weak bonds break and the protein unfolds. Then its amino acids form weak bonds with the amino acids of other proteins, a process called coagulation. The resulting network of proteins captures water, making a soft, digestible gel.
> 
> If you keep the heat turned up too high or too long when you cook an egg, the proteins in the egg white form more and more bonds, squeezing some of the water out of the protein network and making the egg white rubbery and increasing their digestion time.
> 
> So, basically the most bioavailable and readily assimilated egg proteins are either pasteurized raw eggs/egg products or soft cooked/poached eggs that have not reached 160 degrees at which point the proteins become coagulated/denatured and take longer to be completely digested and assimilated. I hope this helps clear up some questions .
> 
> If you want to save some money you can do this at home.It is possible to pasteurize eggs at home - and easily, too! Pasteurization is simply a process of heating a food to a specific temperature for a specific amount of time - designed to kill specific bacteria. It is known that salmonella bacteria are killed at temperatures of 140 degrees in about 3 1/2 minutes (or a higher temperature in less time). If a room temperature egg is held in a bowl of warm water - say, 142 degrees to be safe - for 3 1/2 minutes, the bacteria will be killed and the protein inhibitor neutralized. It takes 5 minutes for extra large or jumbo eggs.
> 
> Place the room temperature eggs in a colander, and lower them into a pan or bowl of 142-degree water. Use an instant-read thermometer to be sure of the water temperature, and leave the thermometer in the water, to be sure that the temoerature is maintained. For medium or large eggs, leave them in the water for 3 1/2 minutes; for extra large or jumbo eggs, allow 5 minutes. Then remove the eggs, dry them, and refrigerate them, in a tightly-covered container.
> 
> Eggs begin to cook at about 160 degrees, and will be "scrambled eggs" at 180 - but if the 142 degree temperature is maintained, the result is a safe egg that will act like a raw egg in recipes and will provide a fully usable protein source.



great article. thanks for posting Mangus.  i always eat them pasturized and soft cooked. glad i`m doing it right.lol


----------



## psych

Ironbuilt said:


> Crushed spicy kale chips.. chia seeds  , ground pumpkin and flax seeds sprinkled on top. Get jiggy.



That sounds like shit


----------



## Ironbuilt

ROFGLOL!.. dick....


----------



## Alinshop

Ironbuilt said:


> Crushed spicy kale chips.. chia seeds  , ground pumpkin and flax seeds sprinkled on top.* Get jiggy*.



That sounds Jiggy alright


----------



## rangerjockey

I posted before on why would anyone eat anything raw? except (sushi).  I cook with Pam on low let them cook and roll it like a burritto with some chopped veggies or diced tomatoes.  Its a California thing lol.

:action-smiley-045:


----------



## psych

I'm a big fan of COOKING mine and mixing them in malt-o-meal.  

Or eggs in potatoes with garlic powder, pepper, and sour cream...eat that shit 24/7


----------



## Ironbuilt

Sounds like a bowl of crop dusting material for quads to me...


----------



## BIG D

cinnamon and splenda...tastes like egg nog


----------



## t.c.jones

Thanks for the lesson on pasteurization Magnus. I buy 7 boxes of egg whites a week. U just saved me about $28.


----------



## scmtnboy

I buy the cartons at Costco and mix I a small squirt of these and they taste really good and no added calories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbell4377

Enigmatic707 said:


> Drinking raw egg white is counter productive- I know sounds crazy but there are a ton of studies and ample info about this topic





I've heard this too, I know a lot of guys that drink them though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbell4377

I scramble them and throw salsa and avocado on them, I could eat about anything with salsa on it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## problem

I mix it with fat free low calorie coffee mate flavors or Walden farm syrup


----------



## ThatSickRip

Scrambled, bacon, fried red potatoes in a burrito with salsa for me


----------



## readyset

Lean ground turkey
Veggies 
Jalapeño or jalapeño sauce 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sully

scmtnboy said:


> I buy the cartons at Costco and mix I a small squirt of these and they taste really good and no added calories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



WTF, how have I never seen these things before? Amazon here I come.


----------



## Sully

When I could still drink whey isolate protein powder, I would use liquid egg whites as the liquid in the shake, then throw 50 grams of protein powder in it. Was pretty easy to get 80+ grams of protein in a single shake, and the egg whites gave it a thicker, creamier texture than water.


----------



## scmtnboy

Lil' Sully said:


> WTF, how have I never seen these things before? Amazon here I come.





Safeway stocks them.  Just be careful a quick squirt whatever is in it is super strong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## graceinc

I do mix it with my serving of brown rice.


----------



## formula1069

Old bay seasoning 
Use on my home fries also with a little butter 
Gotta taste good 
Never getting on stage so I want to enjoy my food 
I use way to much salt but if I didn't I could never eat enough boring food


----------



## bbuck

I just put some nonfat cottage cheese in them to up the protein and keep them moist while cooking.


----------



## Southernjuice

I mix the yolks in mine!!


----------



## basskiller

A packet of hot sauce from taco bell


----------



## Freedom15Muscle

Magnus82 said:


> I have completely replaced milk with egg whites in my shakes.   To me the taste is much better and no digestion issues.  Here is a good write-up I saved.
> 
> Pasteurization and "raw" eggs!
> I will try to be thorough, take notes if necessary so you may pass this info on to others young body builders, who will undoubtedly ask this question every week from now until the end of time. This is just a summary of about 10,000 egg articles I've read, and about the 30th time I've posted the info .
> 
> Yes you can eat raw eggs/whites, but the whole eggs or carton eggs must be pasteurized (it will say so on the carton). Pasteurization is when they heat the egg/egg product enough to kill all the bacteria (including salmonella) and the protein digestion inhibitors (usually126-140 degrees). If you eat non-pasteurized eggs/egg products your body cannot utilize the protein in them due to the presence of a protein inhibitor. And while you may get salmonella from raw eggs/egg product the chances are 1 in 10,000 for regular eggs and 1 in 30,000 for free range eggs.
> 
> Avidin is a glycoprotein, which is found in raw egg whites, and blocks the uptake of Vitamin B6 and Vitamin H (Biotin) causing a vitamin deficiency (it binds to Biotin and iron making them unavailable). You must cook/pasteurize the egg white to neutralize the Avidin and allow your body to safely digest the protein and utilize all its amino acids. Cooking egg whites at high temperatures denatures some of the amino acids which makes the proteins slightly less effective (slower digesting). A soft boiled or poached egg (at 70% albumin coagulation) is digested much easier as opposed to a fried or hard boiled egg. 2 soft boiled/poached eggs spend less than 2 hours in the stomach being digested, where 2 fried/hard boiled eggs spend over 3 hours in the stomach. Although fried/hard cooked eggs are digested just as completely as soft cooked eggs, it just takes longer for them to be completely digested and assimilated.
> 
> An egg white is about 10% protein and 90% water. It’s the proteins that cause the egg white to solidify when you cook it. Egg white proteins are long chains of amino acids. In a raw egg, these proteins are curled and folded to form a compact ball. Weak bonds between amino acids hold the proteins in this shape—until you turn up the heat. When heated, the weak bonds break and the protein unfolds. Then its amino acids form weak bonds with the amino acids of other proteins, a process called coagulation. The resulting network of proteins captures water, making a soft, digestible gel.
> 
> If you keep the heat turned up too high or too long when you cook an egg, the proteins in the egg white form more and more bonds, squeezing some of the water out of the protein network and making the egg white rubbery and increasing their digestion time.
> 
> So, basically the most bioavailable and readily assimilated egg proteins are either pasteurized raw eggs/egg products or soft cooked/poached eggs that have not reached 160 degrees at which point the proteins become coagulated/denatured and take longer to be completely digested and assimilated. I hope this helps clear up some questions .
> 
> If you want to save some money you can do this at home.It is possible to pasteurize eggs at home - and easily, too! Pasteurization is simply a process of heating a food to a specific temperature for a specific amount of time - designed to kill specific bacteria. It is known that salmonella bacteria are killed at temperatures of 140 degrees in about 3 1/2 minutes (or a higher temperature in less time). If a room temperature egg is held in a bowl of warm water - say, 142 degrees to be safe - for 3 1/2 minutes, the bacteria will be killed and the protein inhibitor neutralized. It takes 5 minutes for extra large or jumbo eggs.
> 
> Place the room temperature eggs in a colander, and lower them into a pan or bowl of 142-degree water. Use an instant-read thermometer to be sure of the water temperature, and leave the thermometer in the water, to be sure that the temoerature is maintained. For medium or large eggs, leave them in the water for 3 1/2 minutes; for extra large or jumbo eggs, allow 5 minutes. Then remove the eggs, dry them, and refrigerate them, in a tightly-covered container.
> 
> Eggs begin to cook at about 160 degrees, and will be "scrambled eggs" at 180 - but if the 142 degree temperature is maintained, the result is a safe egg that will act like a raw egg in recipes and will provide a fully usable protein source.




Intersting read here never heard of this.


----------



## gkn525

*Eggwhites*

1-2 yolkes with 3-6 egg whites&lots of sharp cheddar cheese


----------



## way2tense

syraplex...7grams beef isolate per tbsp...


----------



## IRONFIST

have always just scrambled them up and thrown a little sauce on them.


----------



## jmac 21

I usually mix in 1 or 2 whole eggs and scramble them. If bulking, I add cheese otherwise just mushrooms, tomatoes and onions.


----------



## striffe

Always mix yolks in there as well. Too many whites can cause a biotin deficiency. I like adding mushrooms, onions, tomatoes, chilli, paprika, pepper, pink salt.


----------



## xman78

.


----------



## gkn525

I just started mixing my scrambled eggs&whites in with 2-3 packs instant grits chedder cheese flavor,with more freshly grated chedder.saw big ronnie doing it on utube video few yrs ago&finally tried it about 4 months ago.still loving them,&I always dreaded those eggs in the morning.not anymore !!


----------



## grizz

Whole eggs and just enough grass fed butter to keep 'em moving. Every day for the past 10 years. My cholesterol is better than ever.


----------



## The Grim Repper

gkn525 said:


> I just started mixing my scrambled eggs&whites in with 2-3 packs instant grits chedder cheese flavor,with more freshly grated chedder.saw big ronnie doing it on utube video few yrs ago&finally tried it about 4 months ago.still loving them,&I always dreaded those eggs in the morning.not anymore !!



Yup, I use 2 cups egg whites scrambled, mixed in with two portions of grits with American cheese melted into the grits, mix all together and crumble 3 slices of turkey bacon over the top.  Dayum, that's good eats!

yeah buddy!


----------



## Jim550

I always liked to do liquid egg whites, cinnamon, maple lba's (don't think the flavor is available anymore), and natural peanut butter.  I would also include oats if I didn't care about the carbs being included.  If you are separating your fats and carbs you can leave out the PB or leave out the carbs.  If I didn't have the maple lba's (syraplex) chocolate will work good as well, and if I didn't have either of those I would throw some sugar free maple syrup in.  

Also you can just swallow the liquid egg whites down and be done wit it, it's not that bad when you just gulp it down lol

another option is egg white protein powder, I've never used it by itself but have combined it in a few protein powder mixes I have made


----------



## The Grim Repper

I've turned on people to making whey shakes with egg whites.  Once they taste it, they love it.


----------



## K1

I just throw Ketchup on them...I throw Ketchup on most everything


----------



## odin

Salt and pepper works every time. If calories are no concern then grated cheese.


----------



## muj

Egg whites just salt and pepper is enough for me. With liquid ones I used to mix with protein, mixed berries and a bit of oats


----------

